

Kevin Kelly: Many species, one mind? - jjguy
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2009/02/many_species_on.php
Or: 
 - many species, many minds
 - one species, many minds
 - one species, one mind.<p>heady.
======
colins_pride
Minds < species is a real biological mind grenade.

